# We're not the messiah, we're just very naughty boys (and girls)



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> really? packed store?  I never go to stores when they are packed...I aviod them.




I try to as well, but orchid needed to hit the pharmacy.

Edit - there. title fixed.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

messiah is with two s'es if I'm not mistaken.

That's all. Good night folks.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

night Agge.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope Orchids doing okay....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

she's had a headache today, brought on by caffeine withdrawal and weather change.  the rest is just tmi girl stuff.

It has managed to get her out of my latest attempt to get her to exercise.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, ya, I'm suffering something similiar.  Way cut back on Soda pop and then we had a cold front come through last night and I've been blowing my nose all day...ugh!!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope she's okay. FYI , TMI girl stuff can be a lot rougher on us ladies than you guys could possibly imagine.  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya, it really can be.  Best thing to do is just be there for her OA.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it really can be.  Best thing to do is just be there for her OA.




Yup. And bring her cookies. Or ice cream.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

lol

or both


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Orchid says, "Thank you.  I am taking many pills of the prescription variety."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

we;ll, she's welcome and I do hope she feels better....let her use the computer if she wants


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I let her use the computer whenever she wants.  She just has to ask.

Sides, I have a feeling she's going to steal it during Angel.


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

A new topic already.. wow.. and that question game is up to like page 8 or so.. crazy pace you people are keeping.  
Tell Orchid to feel better from all of us here. It sucks to be sick.

Hows everyone doing .???
Or whats everyone doing..???


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

soar throat...i hate soar throats...other then slight headache all day....just tired...some I sorting magic cards becasue its thoughtless and I don't like to just do nothing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

We're watching the Buffy ep "Band Candy" while gearing up for Angel tonight.

Orchid says thanks.  The excedrin is doing it's thing, so she's just feeling loopy right now.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Band Candy's great...i wish I could get Angel today...must wait till tommorrow....


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup, thats a great episode...

I am participating in my online class, making supper, surfing the web and taking care of the kids.. Drew is naping on the couch, so I am doing it all quitely..

What channel is Angel on and what time..?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

WB 9pm EST normally...I get it 10pm on Thursdays


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup.  What Crothian said.  Only 4 episodes left in the series.

And yes, Band Candy is great.  We were looking for something light hearted and 1 hour.

Gotta love Ethan Rayne episodes.  Especially when they include Ripper.


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

I may have to watch it tonight.. Although, we will have company over.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

AO, you got a little money coming your way.  

Ya, only 4 left


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Then what will you all watch..


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Have I mentioned that you have a seriously messed up cable company, C?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

I just checked and it starts at the correct time here. Is it just that your cable company is on crack...???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah for Santa Crothian!


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

*looks all doe eyed in the hive mind thread too*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

instead of Angel...they are showing "I'm Still Alive" whatever that is in that timeslot


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Remind me to invest in DirecTV if I ever move to the Columbus area.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

never heard of it.

Of course, I don't watch anything but Angel on WB, so that could be a clue why.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

well, it's not like they cvan screw up the angel schedule after 4 more new ones


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian, you are vastly underestimating the stupidity of television executives.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

no, I'm just saying after Angel is over I won't care what WEB does I don't watch anything else they air


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Ahh.  I see.  My wife likes to watch 7th Heaven and Everwood on Monday nights.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont really watch tv all that much.
I like survivor and thats about all I make time to watch..


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

I work nights, so if there's a show I like to watch the wife usually records it for me and then watches whatever else she wants.


----------



## orchid blossom (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes everybody.  I get headaches frequently, but they're much harder to tolerate these days.  I have a high tolerance for pain meds, so they're hard to get rid of.  Unfortunately, my tolerance for pain went down to about zero after my kidney stone.

Anyway, I'm ok right now except for a little ache and feeling really loopy from all the meds I had to take.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you need a new kitty. It helps me with headaches.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

She's already got an Overkitty, what's she need another regular kitty for?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Hehe.  Yeah.  And she's got 3 kitties mewing at her now, hanging over her, looking for their dinner.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

As the Overkitty, isn't it your duty to tend to your minions?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I am keeper of the litterbox and the dangly toys.  Orchid is the provider of nurishment.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 29, 2004)

*pets the kitty*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Ahhhh. Blessed silence.  The kitties are fed and they are quiet except for their little chomping sounds.  Now I can hear Law & Order again.....


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Da-dung


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

it's an okay episode


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

yeah.  not the best, but not the worst.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

The wife is taping it for me so I'll get to see it eventually.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeow! Jester.  A bet of 50???

Even I was tempted to take it up.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeow! Jester.  A bet of 50???
> 
> Even I was tempted to take it up.




Hehehe... I was locked up in a futile battle for days.  I need some ACTION!!!  

Speaking of action, this new thread caught me by surprise- I opened the OT forum and went, 'whoa- how'd that get so big since I popped in??'


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Damn.  I guess I should have taken the bet.  The smackdown should have come from another hiver.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Well that was a short battle.  Ended in round 1, didn't it?

Counterattacking was gutzy, all right.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

He didn't get mauled by Rufus, did he?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

He got grossly mauled.

Hasn't said by how much, but he tried to power attack and got squished like a gnome under a dragon's toe.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm, Morrus seems like a big bully, picking on all the little guys to boost his rep.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

He's the Blackguard, I'm the Paladin.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

oww...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Okay, to steal from UA, he's the Paladin of Tyranny, I'm the Paladin of Freedom?


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 29, 2004)

That'll work. I am now battling Chippy. This is gonna hurt.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Which of you is it going to hurt?


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 29, 2004)

Jeez, you guys are going post-crazy!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 29, 2004)

helllo hive! how are us?
we are scaring us with our absurd quantities of posts.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Hullo Tallok, how are ya tonight?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guys hows it going.. I put up a small hint on the comedy quotes.

I have to go to bed soon.

Whats going on..?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Chillin'... getting ready to crash meself... 

I had to get up way too early this morning.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm ok. haven't too many classes tomorrow, so I should be able to sleep, as I've finished pretty much all my homework now


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds like the homework never ends... I can relate, that's how work has been lately.

Anyway, g'night!


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, i am off to bed too. I have had a busy night and am up too late.. so off to bed I go..


----------



## Maldur (Apr 29, 2004)

morning crew!

I have work for two that needs to get done today, but my coworker just called in sick


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

yikes!

That sucks, mate.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

*plays a banjo*

"OOoooh... I'm a tiger..." ding-diga-ding-diga-ding

An ethereal biscuit for anyone who recognises what that's from


----------



## Maldur (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes it does, so we wont go into production with 1.2 this week, monday wil be the day 

Tomorrow is a holiday , so No worries


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Wheee. morning hive.  not much going on this morning.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

No, not really. I'm about to write a GM post for my pbp, and am pondering whether to go and purchase UT2004 later on. That's about it really.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I think I'll work on that intro email for the story hour.

I need the cash.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Need the cash?  What, with 200 posts since yesterday?  Good lord, man


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, well... you saw what I'm saving up for.

Hence, i need the cash.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

You're so addicted, man.  What is the world coming to?  All anyone wants is things, things, and more things!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I said when it came out that petz is very, very evil and addictive.  It has come as no surprise to me that I have become addicted.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

Fortunately for me, I cannot play Petz as I still haven't gotten around to becoming a Community Supporter


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

That great, Carnifex - that means you can help sponsor Ao and me.  Please?


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> That great, Carnifex - that means you can help sponsor Ao and me.  Please?




How do I do that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Go into the petz menu and select bank.

Click on open account.  Then deposit your money into the account.

Then you are free to transfer funds to other people.

My account is XPETBK-9758.  This info can be found in people's user profiles.

Oh, and I need the money more then Sniktch.  He doesn't even have a pet yet and I'm saving up for something (see petz thread on randoms).


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

*sputters*

I'm saving too!  For a great big powerful Hive Drone to eat all the non-Hive pets.  And my bank is XPETBK-7704


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup.  But I'm fighting them off while you're saving. 

Well.. Okay, right now I'm hiding from Rufus, but I'll be fighting again when I can afford stuff.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah - wish I had more time, I might be in the thick of things already.  I'm getting there, though - my bank should break 3000 today


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> right now I'm hiding from Rufus, but I'll be fighting again when I can afford stuff.



 He's quite the baddest petz in the hood, isn't he?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He's quite the baddest petz in the hood, isn't he?



 He certainly is a bad, bad dog.  He needs someone to smack him down again.

I've done it twice before.  It seems I need to do it again.  Course, for that to happen, I need some nifty items.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll be on hand to help as soon as I quit hoarding all my funds


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Good.  I'll look forward to beating you up to improve your training.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

How is that going to help me improve my training?  Do you get experience for losing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

You get experience for every hit you make in combat.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, after being soundly trounced in a single round by Rufus, I too want to build my pet up.

You can always sponsor me if you can't decide between Ao and Sniktch.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

pssst, Jester - you may want to include your bank # in case someone takes you up on this offer


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Heh. there are lots of people looking for sponsors.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

And why not?  Its about the only way some of us can compete with the likes of Morrus and Crothian


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Quite true.  A lot of people don't have the free time others of us have to just post willy-nilly.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> pssst, Jester - you may want to include your bank # in case someone takes you up on this offer




You're right- it's XPETBK-1210.

I think I need to go taunt that mean doggie...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

5 times!  Always taunt him 5 times


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't give to them....they are second rate, only give to the best: Crothian.  THe post master, lord of the boards, Father of the Hive, and all around humble guy


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I usually use most of mine for playing, not taunting.

I think Rufus is the only one I've ever taunted.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't give to them....they are second rate, only give to the best: Crothian.  THe post master, lord of the boards, Father of the Hive, and all around humble guy




Like you need anyone to sponsor you  What's your bank up to now, anyway?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I think the answer to that is too much.

Of course, he's been a good Santa Crothian, so we shouldn't pick on him.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Like you need anyone to sponsor you  What's your bank up to now, anyway?




I've been giving money away so it's not that high.  And I don't have people donating to my cause.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian's already the postcount king; he doesn't really need extra money.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

it's not like the money was retroactive for posts....though I did try to make it so....


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've been giving money away so it's not that high.  And I don't have people donating to my cause.




What?  You didn't give any to me :\ And after you promised that bribe for picking on me, too


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

He need not bribe you to pick on you.

I know I don't.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, but you see, that's different.  I have Crothian's goods


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

i thought someone else was ging you money


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> He need not bribe you to pick on you.
> 
> I know I don't.



 He could bribe _me_ to pick on Sniktch as well, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

You refering to Aggemam's money going to Sniktch?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't know what y'all are referring to; I just like to be bribed.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya, AO, I am...he's dong good enough on their own


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He could bribe _me_ to pick on Sniktch as well, though.




You lookin' for a good ol' fashioned OW drive by, aren't ya?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Hah! With my finely-honed moderator instincts I can smell a rat at several hundred yards. Fortunately, this extends to rat _bastards_.

Although if the past is any indication, I'm more likely to pick on Crothian anyway - bribe or no.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey!! What's that all about?  We got a bond as ENnie judges, Darkness....


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, I see.  Very well then - carry on


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey!! What's that all about? We got a bond as ENnie judges, Darkness....



 One always hurts those one loves the most.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey, who's bribing me?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey, who's bribing me?



You could enter RangerWickett's pyramid scheme.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't think we warrant bribes.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you sure about that?  The Puggalo is pretty scary, after all


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? The Puggalo is pretty scary, after all



 Hm. He's not exactly a Rufus, though.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, Rufus will get you on ENWorld.  The Puggalo could get you in the real world, though...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?  The Puggalo is pretty scary, after all




What about the electric buggaloo made in front of the mirror?


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

Went and played with Grr Argh and taunted Rufus lots


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

And Sniktch, you needa start posting a lot more if we are to cacth up with da slimy fella.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Went and played with Grr Argh and taunted Rufus lots



 Yeah!!!  Good Fex.  You deserve a cookie.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Eh, real world dogs scare me not.

Well, except for the stench, maybe.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

and their nasty habit of humping your leg


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> And Sniktch, you needa start posting a lot more if we are to cacth up with da slimy fella.




Sure thing?  Wanna come take care of my job so I have more time for posting?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> and their nasty habit of humping your leg



ROFL.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Sure thing?  Wanna come take care of my job so I have more time for posting?




Sure. I'm home anyway because i felt a snap in my back, so I can't lift anything. So basically I can't work.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Damn. Did you have an accident or did you do tax some muscles or bones overly?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

work bad.  money good.

people should pay us real money for posting.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Doesn't this scare you?







Can you still sit in a chair and type?  Then you could probably do my job...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> work bad.  money good.
> 
> people should pay us real money for posting.




Then Crothian would be the richest man in the world.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Damn. Did you have an accident or did you do tax some muscles or bones overly?




The latter, which considering how much I lift a day isn't that surprising really. But hey, I get a few days of with pay. Only problem is that it hurts sitting up too long. So I can't even post here for prolonged periods.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Cute Afgan, Sniktch


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Let's see - sitting just like before, chuckling a little under my breath.

So where do I sign up - and would I really want your job? You seem to be offering to share it a lot recently.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Recently?  I've been offering it for more than a year now...  and no, you don't want it, although I do have access to just about every credit card number ever issued


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

A job involving a lot of numbers? Well, I _am_ a bit of a math geek...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

OK, then - the rest of it involves having people call you to fix their problems.  And considering that a lot of money is often involved, they aren't the most patient people in the world...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, I'm not too patient either. Probably not a good job for me, then.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

math jobs good alright.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> A job involving a lot of numbers? Well, I _am_ a bit of a math geek...




Especially when it involves credit card numbers, right?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Alright, I think its time for me to focus on getting some real work done.  I don't want to contribute to a board collapse, anyway.  Its easy to get carried away sometimes


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Could be. Never had a credit card myself (nor much use for one, around here) so I'm more attracted to cash.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm... Writing character descriptions can be hard, I'm finding.

Might just need some fuel.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm.. really, Darkness?  no credit card?  I find money matters much more easily dealt with with one, since it consolidates most of my bills into one, which I pay off each month.

It allows me to order things online cheaper then I could get them at stores and means I don't have to carry much cash around with me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

And, all of a sudden, OT got very, very quiet.

still working on character intros here.  Some of them are harder than others.

It's very nice outside here.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

We're all in mortal fear of the Pirate kitty  

Weather is beautiful here, too.  If I hadn't already been off due to illness earlier this month I'd try to fake an illness and go play with my son in the city park.

I appear to be having problems receiving e-mails at work, which is preventing me from making progress on any of my cases right now :\


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. really, Darkness? no credit card?



 I'm in Austria. They aren't very common here...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, if only I could get orchid to enjoy the great outdoors.  Perhaps I'll be able to coax her out to the bikepath for a little walk.

Got the windows open and am rewatching last night's Angel ep.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

eatring hot food...trying to unclog head


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I suppose.  Foreign concept to me. 

They seemed fairly common in Greece, but that's Greece.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

many things common in greece not common other places


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, we have more bank-based cards.

Not usable over the internet, though, AFAIK.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

really? our bank based cards usible of the net


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Beware the blue girl  

I actually missed the episode where Fred got infected with Iria, so I'm very confused now...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 29, 2004)

What?    Blue girl?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *sputters*
> 
> I'm saving too!  For a great big powerful Hive Drone to eat all the non-Hive pets.  And my bank is XPETBK-7704




There you go Sniktch.. I just sent some extra $cash your way.. I was trying to decide who to sponser, not being a community supporter and all. So I picked you..Ao's posting almost as much as crothian these days.  

Crazy peoples!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Beware the blue girl
> 
> I actually missed the episode where Fred got infected with Iria, so I'm very confused now...



 Rather angsty episode that was.

Gunn signed a piece of paper to get his knowledge back, which unknowingly let Illyria's coffin out of customs.  It showed up in the science lab.  Fred was looking at it when she got hypnotized by a gem.  It sprayed some mist in her face, she breathed it in.

They couldn't stop it from killing her.  Well... They could, but it would have made Illyria effectively an airborn virus, spreading sickness and killing thousands as it travelled all the way back to the Well in England.  Angel decided that Fred wouldn't want that and let her die.

Have you noticed that her hair has been getting less blue and more brown lately?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, I have noticed that.  In fact, at the end of last night's ep after Wesley used that device on her it looked completely brown, not blue at all.  I just wonder where its all going - they don't have much time left to wrap everything up...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh, and - thank you very much, Ash   I'll devote my second victory to you (Aggemam and Maldur get the first one).


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

Awesome.
Someday I may become a community supporter. But its probably not going to happening anytime soon, funds are difficult to come by at this juncture.  
So


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh, and - thank you very much, Ash   I'll devote my second victory to you (Aggemam and Maldur get the first one).




Always a good thing to your main contributors to your 'evil lord of Petz' election happy.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Speaking of evil plans, Aggemam - did you forget to sign into AIM today?


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 29, 2004)

Just had a classic quote come up in my Acrozatarim pbp. One of the characters, Melisande, started as a sorceress but has picked up a paladin level at 5th level, and thus has had the party fighter, Sebastion, giving her lessons in how to use a sword. He taught her a basic four stances based on the four elements. Now they're deep in the bowels of an ancient tower fighting mad cultists, and Melisande has just had a small, psychotic fiend bite into her leg and refuse to let go. And here's the quote:

"Forgotten were the solid Earth stance, the flowing attacks of Water, the quick dance of Fire and the lightness of Air: Mel was in the I've-Got-a-Beast-Clamped-onto-my-Leg stance, which consisted of hopping, kicking and flailing with her freshly unsheathed sword, and screaming in short bursts to accompany the sword thrusts."

 I've got a great bunch of players


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.. I was posting as much as Crothian.  Then Pkitty yelled at us.  I'm toning it down now.  Gonna take me a few extra days to get my special item, it seems.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Speaking of evil plans, Aggemam - did you forget to sign into AIM today?




Uhm, yeah, but I didn't see the point really since I wasn't going to be 'round the computer a lot in any case.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. I was posting as much as Crothian.  Then Pkitty yelled at us.  I'm toning it down now.  Gonna take me a few extra days to get my special item, it seems.




Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> really? our bank based cards usible of the net



 I think. I never bothered to find out for sure, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha Ha!!!



 Quiet you.

What is everyone up to tonight/today?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

it's hot here...I hate the heat...especially when ill...watching TV and checking out boards

edit: and i cant spell.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

you spell better then guedo.  For he is the king of spelling incorrectly.

It's just plain nice here.  Not hot, not cold.  Just nice.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

my place is on the second floor and it faces the setting sun...gets warm in the nights.....


----------



## Darkness (Apr 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and i cant spell.....



 Well, wizard probably isn't the best class for you then.

Can you sword?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

No...but I can sing..sing...* sing *

_ I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay.  I sleep all night and I work all day!! _


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No...but I can sing..sing...* sing *
> 
> _ I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay.  I sleep all night and I work all day!! _




 You start putting on women's clothing and I'm leaving.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

what do you mean "start" ??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Well.. it could be worse.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. it could be worse.



 It could be bunnies?

*paging Horacio*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

what's wrong with bunnies?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes, 
 They've got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses. 
 And what's with all the carrots?  
 What do they need such good eyesight for anyway? 
 Bunnies, bunnies it must be bunnies! 
 ...or maybe midgets.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

I really do need to see that episode.  I've always been amused by Anya's problem with bunnies.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes...you need to see that episode.  Another month and its out on DVD!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

I need to get season 4 first.

Cause that has Hush and Something Blue.  And other Tara goodness.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

hello hive! how are we?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 30, 2004)

Crothian's ability to steer any discussion around to Buffy simply amazes me.  

And worries me, a little.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

I;m doing okay.  orchid is working on her floor cloths and watching her Good Eats marathon tape.

I'm just sitting here posting and such.

It's nice for it to be 10pm and still be able to have the windows open.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Crothian's ability to steer any discussion around to Buffy simply amazes me.
> 
> And worries me, a little.



 Ehh.  That's not so bad.  I have a nasty tendancy to turn conversations to D&D...or Buffy.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 30, 2004)

*prods hive with 10,000 volt electric stick*


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I;m doing okay.  orchid is working on her floor cloths and watching her Good Eats marathon tape.
> 
> I'm just sitting here posting and such.
> 
> It's nice for it to be 10pm and still be able to have the windows open.



 this is not so for me, the neighbors want someting called "sleep" and I live by something called "music"
and I still haven't seen any buffy, and I"m proud of it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> and I still haven't seen any buffy, and I"m proud of it.




I used to say that.  But I was bored one day when it was on and ended up saying, "Hey... this isn't bad..."


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I used to say that.  But I was bored one day when it was on and ended up saying, "Hey... this isn't bad..."



 that's what everyone's said.... maybe I should watch some. but not now.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 30, 2004)

Finals are almost over, and my afternoon class is cancelled for tomorrow.  Joy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Yup.  Homework must be done.

It's a show that takes all sorts of jump the shark indicators and turns them into good programming.

And finals bad.  Something I don't miss about college.  Give me papers anyday.  Those were fun.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

Tallok is going to get something to eat. he will be back relatively soon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Yup.  Tallok needs something to eat all right.  He's talking about himself in the third person again.. Always a bad sign.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

Ah...third person...very bad


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

yes. Ao thinks third person is very very bad.


Hmm... now what?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

just don't do it...and tease those that do


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 30, 2004)

Angcuru is stuffed with ice cream as his freezer has died.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just don't do it...and tease those that do



 I said it was a bad sign.  I didn't say that meant I don't do it.

I'm generally good about it, but not always.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

Tallok is stressed. and kinda happy because of the weather. now he's tired too. he likes third person. maybe he'l talk about himself in second person with upcoming posts.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

oooh. second person  That's a nifty feat.

you like second person.  you like it very much.

okay so your brain isn't working very well tonight.

Hmm.. makes me wonder, is anything written in second person besides choose your own adventure?

orchid has gone to bed, so that means it's cave time.

cave good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

stress bad.  I've been a bit stressed lately as well.

First person shooters helps.

A good number of my friends feel smoking helps, though I don't suggest you follow their example.

Can you listen to your music with headphones?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

hmmm. tallok, you heard about a book like that from palahniuk's site. you konw that you read diary, which was ok, not the best palahniuk though, and part of that was in second person.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> stress bad.  I've been a bit stressed lately as well.
> 
> First person shooters helps.
> 
> ...



 different experience. thus windows open and speakers don't work for you. music is so very good  now you can do speakers and windows open though, it's only 8:36 where you are.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Heh.  I just noticed your sig.  It looks like it was written by the older cat in guedo's apartment.  Ticktock is afraid of everything, including dust and his own shadow.  Yes, he has actually run away from his shadow before.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

wow. how do you run away from your shadow? one of my two cats is very skittish at times, friendly, but wil periodically, for no apparent reason, jump up like he is startled and run out of the room. completely random.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm only afraid of shadows that drain my str.

Or slow me, if I'm in Greyhawk.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 30, 2004)

I stomp on shadows.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

can one snack on one? fish flavored sshaodws?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2004)

So do you think with the decline of Petz the Hive thread will slow down again?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 30, 2004)

hopefully, no. it's possible though. probable even/


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 30, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> So do you think with the decline of Petz the Hive thread will slow down again?




Well let's see. The new game might help it keep it lively.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

When it becomes opperational.

Morning Hive.  Another nice day here.

We're taking orchid's car to the shop today, then I get to help move the rest of the bunnies out to the barn.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 30, 2004)

Nah, there's a new game coming, and since Aggemam started working nights (his time) the Hive on Randomlings House has been a bit quieter.  I'll keep checking this thread, though I vow to sit on my hands and not go completely post happy when the new game opens up  

I blame Ao and his insidious questions game, though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I blame Ao and his insidious questions game, though




      

PPPPPBBBBBBBBHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 30, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I blame Ao and his insidious questions game, though




I do too. *runs and hides*


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2004)

Good-- yawn-- good morning Hive!

How's the rest of my favorite collective consciousness today?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, man  :\ 

One of my cases just turned into a WHOLE LOT of work.  I'm gonna take off now - the rest of my day (and possibly my weekend) have just been filled


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

It's raining here....my head doesn't feel that's it wants to implode.  So things are good here.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 30, 2004)

meh, says I.  just meh.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

if its meh...then what you need to do (all of you) is pull out your favorite d20 book and write a review


----------



## ASH (Apr 30, 2004)

I am feeling okay. So, no petz..crazy!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

ya, its being replaced....I only was able to give away about a thousand bucks before it went under....


----------



## ASH (Apr 30, 2004)

So will the new game involve your post count as money?? will everyone get there money backk??

Where has the little green men gone..?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

nope, the money is all lost...no idea how the new game will work I never read up on it


----------



## ASH (Apr 30, 2004)

So how is the hive today?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

The Hive...well me, is trying to catch up on reviews.  Been under the weather and busy and haven't gotten a review done in a week.  And that's bad.  So, reading and thinking and going to hopefully have a review to post tommorrow.


----------



## ASH (Apr 30, 2004)

Its good to hear that your feeling better.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks, its good to be feeling better...breathing is good


----------



## ASH (Apr 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> thanks, its good to be feeling better...breathing is good



I would not know.. I dont breath.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Bah.  I'm very tired, but now all of the bunnies are in the barn.

Bah.

*collapses on the floor unconscious*


----------



## Carnifex (May 1, 2004)

Mwarp!

I'm drunk 

Always good.

Wow, I typed this entire post without a spelling mistake (and no, mwarp isn't a spelling mistake  )


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Uh oh.  drunken posting.  that can't be good.

Almost as bad as dead tired posting.

Just how drunk are you?


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Just how drunk are you?



That's usually not a good question to ask an Aussie, as the answer can take hours in the telling.


----------



## guedo79 (May 1, 2004)

I'm drunk too......










on love.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

"What's so unpleasant about being drunk?"

"Ask a glass of water."


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Hitchhikers Guide....good book


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not drunk, but I am about to start drinking.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yup.  Is.  It is very boring here tonight.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I wouldn't mind being drunk...

*_runs off to look for a bottle with anything left in it_*


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup.  Is.  It is very boring here tonight.




Looks like quite a few are in attendance, though 

Will you be on a little later, Ao?  Or anyone else who'd like to help me break in my new RPG character?  I'm gonna help a friend finish a character for tomorrow's game first...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

I'll be around, but my RPG character is sitting at 0 hp at the moment.

I wouldn't suggest going up against the bots.  The kobold beat me up pretty good.

Although, I'm pretty sure part of that is my browser's fault.  RPG doesn't seem to like Netscape.  So, I didn't understand why nothing was happening in the battle.  It was, it's just it wasn't registering.

Healing is more expensive in this game, so it should take me a while to heal back up.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

my character is made...now all I need is money....

Seems liek a funb little game though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hmm... healing gets cheaper the larger you buy, so to speak.

It's 5 gold per hp with the cure light potion
4.5 gold per hp for cure moderate potion
3 gold per hp for cure serious potion
2 gold per hp for heal potion

Nice.... guess I shouldn't have purchased that cure light potion.  At least I've got 5 hp now.

I have never understood people's fascination with getting drunk...


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it.  What say you, Crothian?  A battle of the lowly 0-level characters?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

You chose your job, Crothian? (okay, you're only choice right now is healer, but you still have to chose it).  40gp per day for free, I believe.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Yes, I'm a healer....although it doesn't actually pay until a full day goes by.  I was hopeing to collect early  

No fights for my young healer just yet.  I'm still checking things out.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I don't seem to be getting any money at all yet :\ 

I don't drink too often anymore, Ao, but I suppose people do it mainly as an escape.  Either to drown their troubles or overcome inhibitions and be a little wilder than they could normally be.  Same as many other things.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Aww, c'mon, Crothy.  I'll go easy on you, I promise  

Although I should be doing work, but why do today what you can put off until tomorrow?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I feel like I'm being set up...you probably got a level 15 RB by now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Once you create your character, your posts will start giving you cash.

And yeah, it's a pain to have to wait a whole day.  What is even more nasty is how the bank calculates interest.  It resets the clock everytime you make a transaction.  So, it is in your best interest to make as few deposits as possible, it seems.

As for drinking, I guess I'm just a control freak or something.  Though, part of it is yucky taste.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Heh, I wish.  I just made my 0 lvl healer a little while ago.  As far as I can tell I don't even have any money yet.  Although I have set up my summon wraith spell - so should you if you haven't already...

Ao, I made my character before posting, but I still don't seem to have any money


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

the bank resits after each deposit?  Okay, that just sucks. ....guess I'll make a deposit each night when I sign off.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

you need 100 MP to summon a Wrath...I only have 20


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

You'r Nny, it seems.  the members list says you have 15gold and 20 in the bank.

Galen (Crothian) has 5 gold and 45 in the bank.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Crothian, you should have 120MP, not 20....


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

but I have like no magica ability.....and swords are expensive


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Wait, nevermind, I am making money.  I ran into some errors, but it was just my connection acting up.  Rock on.

I probably don't have 100 MP either - where do I check my stats, anyway?


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Ooh, so the rpg is active, eh?  I'll have to check it out... 

(runs off)


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I equiped the Wrath, but still only have 20 MP...there's a stat option in the RPG list


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Okay, so I made my character- didn't seem to be much to it- and now it looks like it's waiting for gps.

Have you guys played Jennifer Government?


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ah, cool.  Apparently I have 102 HP, 104 MP, 42 STR, and 35 Def.  And I'm tied for a spot in teh ten strongest (out of what, 12 or so? )  cool


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Click on your name at the bottom of the page (where it says users viewing this page).

Alternatively, if you click on Member List in the menu, you can view other people's stats too.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Wanna try out the battle system, Jester?

Jennifer Government?  No, what is it?  Last game I played was Baldur's Gate 2 on PS2.  I've been on a serious anime watching binge since.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

It seems Sniktchs guy is a bit more powerful then mine


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It seems Sniktchs guy is a bit more powerful then mine




What element did you pick?  Might have a lot to do with it.  I'm Unholy   And my Break is Vivisection!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hmm... when we get enough cash, I think we need to create the Hive guild.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I think fire...oddly when I look at my stats they are low, but in my battle they were much higher......


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm... when we get enough cash, I think we need to create the Hive guild.
> 
> Sound like a plan?




No, not the Hive.  People think that we are cliqueish enough...it needs to be friendlier to others.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Happy, Cuddly, Friendly Hive Guild?

And yeah, Crothian's looks stronger to me.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I think its an excellent plan, actually.  And we could use it to recruit more people to talk to!  Its the exact thought I was thinking when I saw 'clans'.  Though I suppose we could call it something else, if you're really not keen on the idea, Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

people are already not sure of the Hive.  granted it's not like it was before, but still it'd be nice to have different names.  I think a hive clan will be created, but it souldn't be the first one.


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Jennifer govt. is an online rpg where you play a nation.  Each day you get issues, how you deal with them determines how your nation does and how others view it.  You can rp with other nations on their forums.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people are already not sure of the Hive.  granted it's not like it was before, but still it'd be nice to have different names.  I think a hive clan will be created, but it souldn't be the first one.




Well, I think the only way that'd happen is if you bought it  It will take me a long time to amass 3000 gp I'm sure.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I'm spending mine as fast as I can earn it


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Argh!  So close - I did 36 hp to the kobold the first turn, and it looked like I had him.  But a sudden reversal has left me defeated on the field of battle.  I hope we heal with time or it will be long before Nny enters battle again.  I had a sword, too, but he dodged my last attack and hurt me bad :\


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

sorry to hear that...I'm trying to save for healing and perhaps some armor....but healing first


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yeah.  It is worth it to just save up for the expensive healing potions.

Me, I think I'll by a broadsword before I heal up.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

kobold wins one, I win one, yet I'm the one who has to save up for healing


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I sure hope you heal some hp over time, or it will just take forever to get back into it.  One fight every week or so wouldn't be so fun   Has anyone asked yet?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yup.  they are evil regenerating kobolds.

Healing good.  I figured out that it is a LOT cheaper for me to buy the heal potion for 200 then it is to buy the actual amount of healing I need.  A little weird.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

I just asked that question in the FAQ thread.

I figure someone will hopefully answer it.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

not wierd, the more expensive items should offer mor ethen many of the lesswers...or else why would you buy the more expensive ones??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Cause it takes less time than buying lots of little things?

Okay. Still in petz mindset, I guess.

When I first saw how everything was linear for petz, my reaction was, "Well that is stupid!"

Gonna take me a day or two to get back into that mindset.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

it was that way in petz??  huh, maybe I should have played    I'm really missing that 3500 I had though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yup.  Healing cost 3gp per point, no matter what size you bought.
Strength, Defense and Agility cost 170 per 10 points.
Raising max Health cost 130 per 10 points.
All very linear.

I believe Morrus said he had no control over the pricing.  He could create pretty much any item he wanted, but the code calculated the price for him.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

well, that's good then.  If the more powerful items get a bit cheaper with bigger bonuses, it will make things easy to afford.


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

Hmm.  I just spent about three or four hours gaming _Exalted_, only about 15 minutes of which was actually _in-game_. ><

But I did get to shank a zombie.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I hate those sessions....I played about 3 hours of buffy, but the player wasn't feeling well so we called it early


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Easier to afford is a relative term.

Though 500gp-1200gp to upgrade your weapon doesn't sound too bad.

And Exalted good.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I don't know...1000 gold seems like a pipe dream right about now


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I just watched the first episode of .hack//sign.  Pretty cool - definitely very colorful.  Its about a fantasy MMORPG and one of the players suddenly finds he can't log out - he's been sucked into the game somehow!


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

What is hack//sign???


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Its an anime series, 26 episodes in all (like so many of them).  In the first episode, one of the stronger players in an online RPG wakes up with his memory of the recent past missing.  He finds he can't log out anymore - he's no longer sitting in front of his PC - he's literally in the game.  I've only watched the first one so I really have no idea where its going, but it was very colorful.  I liked it.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

huh, sounds interesting...I know so little about anime....


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

After my recent activity, I could certainly help educate someone  So far I've been a big fan of Cowboy Bebop (space bounty hunters with a funky jazz beat  ), Read or Die (secret agent bibliophiles with great power over paper), and Slayers & Sorcerer Hunters (humorous fantasy adventure).  Also one called FLCL, but I wouldn't possibly know how to describe that.  Um, its about baseball, robots, guitars, scooters, adolescence, loneliness, the end of the world, space pirates, and fooli cooli.  Just what is fooli cooli?  Well, to be honest, I've watched the series twice and I still don't know, but its so insane I love it anyway.

I'm in the middle of watching a 140 episode called Inuyasha, about a half-demon trying to collect all the shards of a magic gem with the help of a girl from the present who fell through a well into the past.  When he gets it all he can use it to turn full demon... or full human.  I've got a long way to go, though, and I space it out by watching odd episodes of other shows here and there.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

so, I should be borrowing anime from friends and watching it?


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I might be biased, but I'd say yes.  I like the style of art, find many of the stories engaging, and have really started to appreciate the sense of humor  And there seems to be something for everyone.

Just stay away from anything called 'hentai'.  It should always be approached with caution - disturbing stuff with tentacles and naked women and such *shudders*


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Some of us like hentai.

Besides, it hearkens back to traditional Japanes erotic.  

With octopi.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Some of us like hentai.
> 
> Besides, it hearkens back to traditional Japanes erotic.
> 
> With octopi.




Oh, I'm not condemning it.  I'm just warning him to be careful.  Some of it _can_ be well done, but so much of it I find to be completely tasteless.  It would be one thing if it were romantic or even more like traditional pornography, but a lot of what I was exposed to just featured scenes of violation and degradation, and have really just turned me off to the whole genre.

Nah, give me big robots with guns, fantasy epics, odd plotlines, or just plain goofy comedies instead.


----------



## MacMathan (May 1, 2004)

Can't get enough of the Cowboy BeBop. Great http://www.futureblues.com/music.html soundtrack by Yoko Kanno too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hentai is very scary stuff.  Very very scary.  Did I mention scary?  There probably is some well done hentai out there, but the only stuff I've found is scary.

I've pretty much made it through my anime phase.  the tapes rarly go in the vcr nowadays.  A lot of my early acquisitions are never watched, except for my first one (Record of the Lodoss War).  Out of the stuff I have, I'd still consider watching:
Slayers (epic level DnD-ish fantasy characters; comedy)
Record of the Lodoss War (lower level DnD-ish fantasy characters; mostly serious)
Visions of Escaflowne (fantasy/real-world; romance drama/blow stuff up)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (futuristic save the world from angels; very depressing and mentally warped, but lots of fun)
Revolutionary Girl Utena (modern day romance story with lots of swordplay; comedy with hints of seriousness and general weirdness)
Key the Metal Idol (near future weirdness.  Girl? Robot? Idol Singer?  Rather confusing, from what I've seen, but fun).


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ooooh, nice link, thanks!  I've always wondered what the track lists looked like.  Some day I will own those soundtracks, some day I swear it!

Actually, I've found myself liking a lot of the music in teh shows I've been watching.  J-Pop can be infectiously catching.

Scary fact:  Today watching Inuyasha I found myself singing along with the closing theme.  In Japanese.  Accurately  Couldn't understand a word of it, but I've memorized it just the same.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Heh.  I used to do that.  For a while there, I was very good at singing the opening and closing songs for Evangelion, Ranma, Escaflowne, Slayers, and Utena.  The closing song for Evangelion isn't hard, though, since it is just "Fly Me To The Moon."


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I own some Slayers, Evangelion, and Escaflowne, and all of the first two series of Lodoss War.  All good.  Good to see an endorsement of Utena, too - I've been eyeing it in the catalog (series is on sale for like $16 right now) and wanting to pick it up.  It sounded like fun 

I'm really looking forward to one called _Steam Boy_.  Its a steam punk epic directed by Katsuhiro Otomo (_Akira_) and I can't wait until its released in the US.  Might be because I'm also in a steampunk phase.


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

I find that Japop is infectuous only in its context, for me- in other words, if I hear it as the theme to an anime show I might like it, but I prolly won't care for it much without the anime attached.

Anyhow, I'm off to bed- must rise early...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I own some Slayers, Evangelion, and Escaflowne, and all of the first two series of Lodoss War.  All good.  Good to see an endorsement of Utena, too - I've been eyeing it in the catalog (series is on sale for like $16 right now) and wanting to pick it up.  It sounded like fun




I will say this.  Utena isn't for everyone.  I find it kind of like a weird cross between Sailor Moon and Evangelion.  Of course, I only have the first arc (eps 1-13).  I'd like to think I'd pick up the other arcs someday, but for now my spending habits have drifted elsewhere.

As for Lodoss War, I really liked the old OAVs.  The newish (tv) series, I didn't really like.  I bought the first tape of it and it just rubbed me the wrong way for some reason.  I guess I can't get past wanting it to be like the OAVs.  And the bits at the end of the episodes with the chibis... *shudders*


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

No, it didn't look mainstream, but I'll probably like it  I like Magic Knights Rayearth, and thats also shoujo.

Chronicles is OK, but its true nothing stacks up to the orginal Lodoss OVA.  And the Chibis?  *shudder* Nearly as scary as hentai, in a different way.  Thats what the "Stop" button on the remote is for


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Heh.  I'm ashamed to admit that I liked what I've seen of Rayearth.

The video game is fun and the series has a nice little twist in it that I thought was kind of inventive.

I haven't kept up on stuff coming out for a while.  Guedo really likes Cowboy Bebop.  What I've seen of it wasn't bad, but I wasn't rushing out to buy it either.

If I find out a new Miyazaki film is out, I'll see about seeing it, but that's the most anime searching I do nowadays.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hmm.. okay. I'm finally tired.  It's bedtime here, I'm thinking.

Hmm.. the way this thread is going, it might be finished before the 3 day mark.

Okay.  goodnight.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  I'm ashamed to admit that I liked what I've seen of Rayearth.




You wanna know a secret?  Everyone says this.  Almost every otaku I've spoken to has uttered some variation of that exact same sentence.  So why are you all ashamed?  You all like it, if you admitted it you'd know!  

It is a little girly, though  

Anyway, thats about it for me, too.  Almost 3 here and my son will be up soon, D&D session at night, I better get some rest.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 1, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Jennifer govt. is an online rpg where you play a nation.  Each day you get issues, how you deal with them determines how your nation does and how others view it.  You can rp with other nations on their forums.



I played that a couple months ago. I don't know if my country is still active, though.


----------



## Carnifex (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  drunken posting.  that can't be good.
> 
> Almost as bad as dead tired posting.
> 
> Just how drunk are you?




I was fairly drunk. Now it is the morning and my head is clear as a bell


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Just how clear is a bell, anyway?

G'morning!


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I suppose it depends upon what the bell is made of.

Good morning!  I wonder if I'll have the time and energy to heal my RPG character.  I still need to get some work done, too :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Morning people. Ahh, a nice quiet day, so to speak.

Just got gaming this evening and a trip to Sears.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I'm still distracting myself from that bit of work I brought home, hoping to get a bit of healing, and anticipating tonight's game.

First time in months I won't be DMing.  Someone else is starting a Necropolis game and I look forward to it.  I'll be playing a spryte (AU) fighter/rogue with a dagger, low blow, fly-by attack, arterial strike, and hamstring.    And a 28 AC at level 10 without a lick of armor (Dex 28 with enhancement bonus) and Expertise.  Of course, I only do 1d4-1 damage without my sneak attack


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

wow...a whole 1d4-1......I'm so scared....

Necropolis is okay, I never ran it but I did read through.  I like the set up and the world detail a lot more then the actual meat of the adventure though.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

That's my character flaw.  I'm a rogue, but I'm also a melee guy with a 7 strength.  It'll be fun!  And hopefully with Expertise pushing my AC to 33 or higher I won't be getting hit too much.

Now if I can sneak attack you, you're in trouble.  Take 1d4-1+2d6 sneak attack+ 1 point of bleeding damage per round.  And next level the perfect strike feat will let me add my Dex bonus as damage to my dagger strikes, so it'll flip and be 1d4+10  

But only against targets subject to crits and sneak attacks.  Undead, oozes, and constructs I'll just run/hide/fly away


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

With a name like necropolis, I'd expect lots of undead.

Hmm.. it's been a while since I read Monte's campaign journal for Ptolus.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Now if I can sneak attack you, you're in trouble........
> But only against targets subject to crits and sneak attacks.  Undead, oozes, and constructs I'll just run/hide/fly away




So, I have nothing to fear from you


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> With a name like necropolis, I'd expect lots of undead.
> 
> Hmm.. it's been a while since I read Monte's campaign journal for Ptolus.




Ya, you would....no spoilers from me though


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> With a name like necropolis, I'd expect lots of undead.




Oh, I kinda do, that will be half the fun. Plus I'm tiny, a good flyer, and plan to always retreat forward.  So basically it'll be like I'm naked and on fire


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I have nothing to fear from you




The most you have to fear from me is that I'll show up on your doorstep some day wanting to game (or even just talk about it)   I do know the address of your oozy lair, after all...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Is that truly something to fear, Sniktch?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Dude...the doors open...literally since its nice out and I need a breeze......


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Is that truly something to fear, Sniktch?




It depends upon if you listen to stories of my evilness and insanity, which are possibly greatly exaggerated depending upon which ones you heard  

That's mutual, Crothian.  If you ever feel like checking out Antietam or Gettysburg you're welcome to stop off here.  I could probably get Dungannon out of the house for that


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> It depends upon if you listen to stories of my evilness and insanity, which are possibly greatly exaggerated depending upon which ones you heard




Uhm .. yeah .. but you told all those stories yourself, mate ..


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> It depends upon if you listen to stories of my evilness and insanity, which are possibly greatly exaggerated depending upon which ones you heard




over a year back I had JEster over on his trip across country and I swear the whole 96 hours or whatever was us telling gaming stories.

Last year, the night before Origins I meet up with Hound and Dextra, it was my first time meeting them both face to face and we talked for hours on gaming stories.  WE were supposed to be playing some kobold game Hound had set up, but we never got there.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Uhm .. yeah .. but you told all those stories yourself, mate ..




Ssh, don't tell people that.  It wasn't me, er, no, really.  It was my evil twin or something


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

_writes it all done_

any more dirt to tell on Sniktch??


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _writes it all done_
> 
> any more dirt to tell on Sniktch??



Well, rats _do_ tend to carry a lot of filth around.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

right...has lots of filth.....

_ scribles more notes on pad _


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Right, though most of it tends to not be on us  

Anyway, I should probably go make lunch, and then start finishing up that project, darnit.  I won't get any time to work on it tonight, that's for sure, and I still have about 4 hours worth left :\ 

Guess I'll have to wait a little longer to have hp again...


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

that's going to be a familiar sight I believe......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

After two weeks, we're getting to see parts 1&2 of Prime Suspect 6.

Lots of things make more sense now.


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

Stabbage for someone is nearing, I just have to decide what game to do it in.  :\   Most likely Everquest, 'cause that's the only game my computer can run without suddenly crashing.  Stupid obsolete motherboard.    

But just wait until this summer when I get my _new_ PC which will be able to do _this_ with ease.


----------



## the Jester (May 1, 2004)

Hey guys!  

Just on a quick break at work, thought I'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## ASH (May 1, 2004)

Hi all. Super bad Migrane struck last night.. so I am not very acitve on the net today. I will be talking more tomorrow. Hope your day's better than mine.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Have fun at work Jester.  Ash, hope you feel better.  THings here are pretty good, lazy saturday that I should spend cleaning....


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Argh!  I don't have permission to access the site I need outside of the firewalls at work.  I'm gonna have to e-mail Dungannon and ask him to confirm a buncha numbers for me tonight  And until then, I really can't make much forward progress...


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

that's just dumb...take dowm the firewalls!!


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Heh, yeah right.  Even if i had access to them that'd get me fired in a heartbeat.  No, I'll just ask Dungannon if he can lend a hand while he's working tonight.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Feel better Ash.  Orchid has been getting a lot of sinus headaches lately.

Well... she bought herself an exercise bike today.  A low rider with a regular seat (instead of bicycle seat).  She picks it up tuesday.


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Eh, what's this Sniktch?  You want _me_ to access sites that'll get _you_ fired?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah right.  Even if i had access to them that'd get me fired in a heartbeat.  No, I'll just ask Dungannon if he can lend a hand while he's working tonight.




well, i guess fired would be bad then...


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Eh, what's this Sniktch?  You want _me_ to access sites that'll get _you_ fired?




don't look at it that way...your taking one for the team


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch thinks you're a crafty hacker, it seems .

Or something like that.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Or becasue he's at the place that can access it all


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Eh, what's this Sniktch?  You want _me_ to access sites that'll get _you_ fired?




Yeah, I need some DIDs looked up and confirmed.  Should be no problem where you're at 

Check your e-mail and let me know if and when my message comes through, please.  And sorry for asking you to do a little extra work... 

Edit: Its not the sites that'd get me fired - its Crothian's suggestion that I go to the servers and take the firewall down


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or becasue he's at the place that can access it all



 Well... that's a less interesting way to look at it...

Where's the drama?  Where's the action?  Where's the suspense?  Where's the kobold?


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao, you know exactly where to find the kobold.  But I'd say you're probably not ready quite yet  

Neither am I - I've got a long way to go for a potion of heal (less than 20 posts but it feels like a long way to go  )


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hmm.. I've only got one more post after this one.  Then the kobold is going down.

I was looking at the stats page and found it funny that I'm the richest character.

Silly program doesn't count bank accounts, so I'm guessing I'm not richest.  Or, at least, I won't be for long.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I'm closing in on fighting the new and much less improved kobold!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Well.. lets see how he matches up to a commoner with a broadsword, shall we?

Hmm.. yeah.  I should probably be going soon...ish.

Okay, yeah. I admit that this was a pointless post.  I'm ashamed.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

That's it, you must now give all funds to me


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch, which e-mail address did you send it to, work or personal?


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

You should be, Ao!  You'll bring down the wrath of the PKitty upon us!

Hunter's up so I haveta go afk.  Dungannon, ask Crothian to send me an AIM @ sniktch when you get my e-mail, ok?  Then it'll beep and draw my attention.

I can't get offline because my e-mail is downloading a copy of 3.1...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Too late. spent it all on that heal potion.

Kobold went splat and coughed up its 5 gold.  time to splat another one.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

how'd I get sucked into this???


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

One thing I've noticed about this new RPG game is that us non-Community Supporters don't earn money for posts like we did with Petz.  Looks like Sniktch'll have to earn his own money instead of bumming off us.


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Dungannon, ask Crothian to send me an AIM @ sniktch when you get my e-mail, ok?  Then it'll beep and draw my attention.



Crothian, go ahead and AIM Sniktch to let him know I got his e-mail.  Also let him know that if he continues to spell "the" as "teh" that I'm gonna cuff him upside his head next time I see him.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Cause you like to help others, Croth.

And yes.  You only collect money after you've created a character, so no outside help this time.

Well.. I've killed 2 kobolds and that has left me at 33hp.  Time to rest, it seems.

Gotta get ready for gaming and such.  Later all.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

even supporters have to set up a guy before we start earning


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Crothian, go ahead and AIM Sniktch to let him know I got his e-mail.  Also let him know that if he continues to spell "the" as "teh" that I'm gonna cuff him upside his head next time I see him.




I did but he hasn't replied or anything


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Cya later AO.  Tell Orchid we hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## Tallok (May 1, 2004)

hey hive. how's eveyone?


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

We have liftoff   Thanks, Dungannon.  Oh, and its not my fault I keep saying 'teh' - its the dyslexia, darnit!  Are you picking on my disability, you big meanie


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 1, 2004)

Tugged the little girl in so soft tapping the keyboard to avoid waking her up.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 1, 2004)

Oh, yeah, and hi all around also from Tejali


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Hi Tejali!!  

Hi all, the bloody mess that is me is back from salying Kobolds....


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2004)

Hey there Agg & Tejali.

Sniktch, it's done and on its way back to you.  And it's not dylexia, its a nasty side effect from Outwar.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Outwar...bad.....


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And it's not dylexia, its a nasty side effect from Outwar.




Could be, yeah!

Among others of course but let's not start writing 1337 again.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hey there Agg & Tejali.
> 
> Sniktch, it's done and on its way back to you.  And it's not dylexia, its a nasty side effect from Outwar.




I'll show you a nasty side effect!  But seriously, thanks for doing that.  I was pretty unhappy when I went to Datawire and got a 403 forbidden error.  

Still downloading 3.1, so can't sign off yet.  At this rate I might be able to heal myself before the e-mail finishes.  Afk more often that not, though, so maybe not.

Hey Agg & Tejali


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I won a challenge...I was at 2 hp and creamsteak surrender!!


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

So I see - Congratulations! 

I'm still saving to heal myself up - I see you levelled up, too.  Darnit, wish I could get to fighting.  Probably tomorrow...

Dungannon, got it, thanks.  I'm gonna go ahead and log off now so I'm not distracted from getting this done... assuming Hunter leaves me alone and no one shows up early for game night...


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> So I see - Congratulations!




Creamsteak can't....he's blind  

Okay, that was cold.  Kobolds are easy, I killed like 4 or 5 in a row and leveled.


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

I think Crothian should change his Custom Title to _Postmaster General_


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

that's pretty funny...laugh it up fuzzball


----------



## Knight Otu (May 2, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I think Crothian should change his Custom Title to _Postmaster General_



Can I be the Count of the Post?



Or maybe the Post Count?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Hello Hive.  Ao is gone off to game.  I thought you might be missing his constant posting lately, thought I'd try to fill in the gap.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

How are you doing orchid?  Looks like the game is puns at Crothian


----------



## Dungannon (May 2, 2004)

No no no.  The game is "New Custom Titles for Crothian".  My vote is for "Mr. Post-It"


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Should I hold a contest?  :\


----------



## Tallok (May 2, 2004)

hey, I like the current one.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

I'm doing alright.  Much better since the weather settled down.  Of course, we're getting a new front through tonight, so don't quote me on that.

It's quiet here without Ao, but it's nice to monopolize the computer now and then.

What's up with you?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

playing the new RPG game Morrus installed...listening to music...sort of bored....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

World's Worst Lurker seems quite appropriate to me.

Yeah, I'm kinda bored too.  I have all sorts of stuff I could do, but I'm lazy.  That includes eating dinner.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, I haven't eaten dinner either


----------



## orchid blossom (May 2, 2004)

Staring at the computer seems far more interesting than making food.  Especially since dishes need doing.....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

lol...I understand that....i got mine done earlier when I cleaned


----------



## Tallok (May 2, 2004)

data analysis for science, is ostensibly what I'm doing.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

science good....data analysius good...less posting, more study you!!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 2, 2004)

Ouch. During the outage of ENWorld I found out that our firewall at home doesn't like Randomling's forums, and I'm not in the position to change that.  I thought with my return to "full" online status I'd also visit that site more often again, but it seems that it shall not be.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 2, 2004)

I thought this thread was closed and locked. It appears it's not however everyone should _consider_ it to be so.


----------

